# My kitten bites when I sleep



## parisgreen (May 1, 2007)

My two 10wks kittens have stayed in my place for two weeks now. The first two nights, they ran and played like crazy during my sleep. But later they seem to have a better understanding on our (human) schedule.

However, the past two night, Ola just didn't want to sleep during the night. He would just stepped on our faces, meow, ran around, and BITE our legs, toes... Ortiz was sleeping ok but got affected by Ola.

How should I let him know this kind of behavior is not allow? I usually stop them when they try to play with my hands and bite me when I was awake. But I am weak when I am sleeping. 

Thanks a lot.

New Mom with black circles =.=


----------



## parisgreen (May 1, 2007)

Just want to add something.

We did try to play with them before sleep and they looked tired and fell asleep for a while. But very soon, Ola will be full of energy again.

If Ola keeps doing this, should we lock him in the bathroom? (We have a big bathroom though.) If this can be a kind of punishment, shall we also lock Ortiz in? (But this innocent baby is an angel during the night)


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Try getting one of those small spray bottles used for spraying water on plants. This will fit easily at the foot of your bed or on your nightstand, and it is a very clear way to show your cat you don't approve of his behavior.

One of my kitties has a tendancy to wander around the apartment yowling at night if her sister is tired and does not want to play with her, but a squirt of the water bottle usually calms her down immediately.

I am sure you will get a lot of advice from the people here, so if this does not work they should have more solutions for you!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He's looking for attention, positive or negative doesn't matter, and the only way to stop him is to ignore him. Bundle your feet and hands in the blankets, roll over and bury your head in the pillow and play dead. Don't talk/yell to him, don't get up, don't pet him...completely ignore him. It will be difficult for a while, but it's the only thing that works. Since it hasn't been going on too long, hopefully it will only take a few days to a week to stop.

Playing before bed helps, a meal before bed is also good. Also, don't feed them as soon as you get up in the morning. Cats become active 45-60 minutes before normal feeding time, so if you get up at 7 and feed them at 7:05...they begin driving you nuts at 6-6:15ish. I shower and get dressed before I feed the cats.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Ditto to what doodlebug suggested.
COMPLETELY ignore them.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah i agree with ignoring them as well as the spray bottle (which my 9 week old kitten ignores, sometimes).

The first few days she would sleep during the night, then as she got used to being with me she started running up and down my bed, over my pillow, and she would bite my feet if i moved them. When i would ignore her she would usually leave me alone. 

Now she is kept in "her" room for the night. Where she was only kept the first few days. During the day she is kept in my room, and when i'm at school my mom lets her out to "explore the house" and get into everything  have fun with your little ones!


----------

